# Tulip due 6/9... still waiting



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Tulip, light buckskin, and Harriet, brown and white. 
Both will be FF due 1 week apart BUT which month? 
Tulip's possibles are May12 or June9
Harriet's possibles are May18 or June15 
They're shy about me taking pictures from behind so a pooch wasn't working out for me...So what do you guys think?


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: May/June?*

They look about the same as Kisses who is due at the start of June. She is a FF too. Have a look at her pics to see what I mean


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: May/June?*

Udders are not showing much in the pics so my guess is June. Good luck!


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: May/June?*

Ok so June kids. Any guesses on how many? I'm thinking Tulip, buckskin, will have 2 and Harriet will have a single?


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: May/June?*

Are they normally tubby or nice slim goats, lol as slim as goats can be hehe?


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: May/June?*

they're both usually slimmer from the top view. Harriet has a deeper body than Tulip and it's continuing in how they're carrying. Harriet is carrying low and Tulip is carrying WIDE, she reminds me so much of a coffee table and with a month to go-poor thing.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: May/June?*

Poor dears. Hubby looked at my Kisses and said she was in his words "knocked up" by just the was she was carrying. But she is carrying wide and low LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: May/June?*



> Udders are not showing much in the pics so my guess is June. Good luck!


 I agree... :thumb:


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: June 9 &15 *udder!**

Tulip is starting to get her udder. I know I look WAY too close... and daily... I can't help it! Newbee excitement. I might have to break down and get some clippers so I don't have to look through the fuzz. :shades:


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: June 9 &15 *udder!**



aussieheelr said:


> Tulip is starting to get her udder. I know I look WAY too close... and daily... I can't help it! Newbee excitement. I might have to break down and get some clippers so I don't have to look through the fuzz. :shades:


LOL I am the same dont worry


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: June 9 &15 *udder!**

I'm watching your thread on Kisses too. I think Tulip is about a week behind her, so I'm excited watching her and seeing what to expect for the next week to come  Although with your larger gal I'm sure you'll get twice the milk :thumbup:


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: June 9 &15 *udder!**

I hope so, once she is milking that will be "our milk" for the day. Much better for my kids (human kind LOL) than the prossesed cow stuff)


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: June 9 &15 *udder!**

How are your girls going?


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: June 9 &15 *udder!**

Tulip's udder is creeping along and I'm thinking she has two in there. Harriet's teets have elongated but no udder formation yet. Harriet's width is also pretty amazing at times, I don't understand how she can still jump and climb... seems like so much to maneuver like that


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: June 9 &15 *udder!**

:thumb:


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: June 9 &15 *udder!**

Today's pictures. I'm working on getting some clippers... Ebay. Tulip's color has really come out now that she has shed her winter fuzz. She really has the sweetest face :angelgoat:


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: June 9 &15 *udder!**

Hehe, they are beeting kisses on the roundness but she has them on the udder side of things. They look so small compaired to my goats its so cute


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: June 9 &15 *udder!**

Day 133 on 5/22 when I took this picture. :dance: Truckin' along. I love my little midget goaties... they're fun size


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: June 9 &15 *udder!**

Very pretty goats... not long now!


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: June 9 &15 *udder!**

Tulip is on day (night) 140. She's obviously uncomfortable laying, up and down, adjusting and nudging her belly now and then. Just a week to go!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: June 9 &15 *udder!**

eeekkkk cant wait to see them!!


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: June 9 &15 *udder!**

Tulip still seems to have much further to go but she is sure acting like she is over it. Today there was more restless lay down, get up kick at the belly, lay down nudge belly with nose... on and on. She's always the friendlier of my two does and now she's almost... needy lol. Poor gal.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: June 9 &15 *udder!**

Cant wait to see your babies!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: June 9 &15 *udder!**

:thumbup:


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: June 9 &15 *udder!**

Udder is getting noticably larger every day, and she's getting "fussy." She still loves her feed but use to love neck scratches and now she doesn't want to be toched at all. Her pooch is still tight, no loosening there and since she's hating being touched I haven't had a good chance to check ligs. Her official due date is this friday the 9th... but I don't think it will happen until next week. If she holds out until next Friday it would be the best birthday gift ever! Either way, best birthday gift ever


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: June 9 &15 *udder!**

Today's udder... I think I may have another week or so.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: June 9 &15 *udder!**

Is her udder moulting? (well I know she will be moulting out any way) but the reason I ask is because Kisses udder has been moulting out a bit.


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: June 9 &15 *udder!**

around her teats... but the rest is still pretty hairy


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: June 9 &15 *udder!**

Her legs look like they are spreading out a little too. Hehe


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: June 9 &15 *udder!**

Her vulva is starting to swell, it's twice the size it was yesterday. No discharge yet and still eating like a little piggy. I layed out fresh bedding and she's picked a favorite spot... I'm betting on Friday though.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Come on Tulip!! I giggle when I see their butt shots because they are sooo shrimpy compaired to my goats LOL


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok. I saw the whole thing happen January 11... but today is June 13, udder full, pooch slightly swelled, still great appetite for food, no discharge. The only behavior change is laying down more of the day and tail wagging similar to flagging. She's always been a pocket goat and that hasn't changed. I did have the buck in with them through February since the other gal, Harriet, just did not want to settle. Tulip has been working on that udder since early May... is it possible she isn't having the kids until next month?
Todays pictures below... Am I missing something?


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Dont go on loss of apatite, LOL Kisses ate right up till she kidded


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Her udder will get much larger the day she does deliver.... if she's a FF, her udder growth would start approximately 6-8 weeks before she's due...that's usually the norm for most.


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

yep, sweetie begged to go out to pasture and ate kudzu like a hog and was posty an hour later and came in licking my arms and yelling and delivered 2 hours later...and muffin had breakfast, then a snack of raisins around 2ish pm and brought a perfectly clean and dry doeling with her to dinner at 5pm...


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm thinking she must have settled in February instead of January. Still not on the gound... must be coming around the 4th of July. Gonna have to rein in my excitement for a little while longer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: :thumbup:


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Here is a pic just 1 hour old. I can't find her ligs tonight, and I'd swear they were there two days ago. She's very clingy and crying for attention. I let her out this evening to get some browse and she just stands on the hill crying instead of storming her favorite patch of weeds. Could today actually be the day?


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

It sounds like soon! Her udder is full and she looks maybe slightly posty?


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Now she's been pawing at the ground in the same spot. Laying down and getting up a lot and has been showing what look like contractions. She arches her rump and bends her tail at a 90* angle standing very still  I think it's gonna be tonight!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Babies coming very soon!! The pic shows that she's looking to be in labor, tail lax and udder full and her rear legs look posty.

Hope she delivers twins that are healthy and happy and quickly!


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

This morning I woke up to the mucus plug hanging out! YAY! So they should be here today


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

YAY cant wait!!


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

YAY they're here. Pics in Birth Announcements!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats...... :leap:


----------

